# 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ Rough Idle



## 15sowdmk (Mar 6, 2018)

I've had this car for about 9 months and the amount of issues I've had is unreal. This post may be kind of long but bare with me (I feel like I need to give as much background information as possible).
For the first 5 months I didn't have any issues. Then I got the stabilitrack message. After searching this forum and youtube, I checked my PCV valve (there was no leak), changed the battery cable (didn't fix it), and then I got a P0300 code. I changed my spark plugs and then it got rid of the stabilitrack issue and fixed my misfire. Upon changing the plugs I didn't notice too much of an issue with them, wish I would've paid more attention. I do believe the far left spark plug looked much cleaner than the other three. The next month or so, the car started overheating badly. I checked under the hood, noticed a small leak. The water outlet to the right of the engine was leaking, so I ordered the part, fixed the leak, and the car continued overheating. Then I decided to buy a thermostat, put it in and the car kept over heating randomly. I would drive it short distances to work for a few weeks, not giving it enough time to overheat since it wouldn't do it more than a time or two a week. At this time I got a code showing my barometric pressure sensor was bad, changed it, and the code came back not even 2 minutes after I cleared it. At this point I decided to take it to a repair shop, they told me the sensor was good, and the wiring was good, but the computer wasn't reading the sensor the right way so they said I needed a new ECM. I gave them the go ahead to do the repair, and they told me that they tried twice and the car would not accept the new ecm for whatever reason. They look into the overheating issue, and tell me I have a bad head gasket. After looking into the car more, they tell me its not the head gasket, and instead the turbo is causing the internal coolant leak and they replace it. Now when I drive and am in park or stopped at a stop light, the car has a strange idle. The needle on the tach will bounce up and down a little and the car shakes slightly, but when I put it in drive it goes away and drives normally. I've checked the PCV valve and it's not that, I've went through multiple tanks of 93 gas and it hasn't made an improvement, does anyone else have an idea of what this could possibly be?


----------

